# SE II Exam Diagnostic



## WoodSlinger (Feb 9, 2010)

The diagnostic report for the SE II is not overly specific, as some of you know. Is anyone aware of what performance level you need to obtain in order to pass? Can you pass with being minimally competent in all four categories, or do you need to meet the competant level in all, or is a minimum combination required? I would guess they want all that pass to be competent. However, I think I remember the term minimal competance being used as an acceptable marker. I don't know. Does anyone?


----------



## RM-270 (Feb 10, 2010)

WoodSlinger said:


> The diagnostic report for the SE II is not overly specific, as some of you know. Is anyone aware of what performance level you need to obtain in order to pass? Can you pass with being minimally competent in all four categories, or do you need to meet the competant level in all, or is a minimum combination required? I would guess they want all that pass to be competent. However, I think I remember the term minimal competance being used as an acceptable marker. I don't know. Does anyone?


I don't know either (and I was just as confused from my diagnostic). The fact that the percentage [of content] for each category (likely) varies from exam to exam makes it just about impossible to guess what you need to get to pass. (And of course, the magic "cut score" topic has been beat to death on these boards.) I do know this: you do not need to score well on all problems/categories in order to pass. From what I have heard [and I called NCEES about this]: each problem is given equal weight and assigned a score. The scores from the 4 problems are added up and compared to a (predetermined) cut score. So it's really a cumulative thing (like the SE I). You could win it on just 2 or 3 problems (depending on where the cut score is).

I wish luck to you.....I'm gearing up to take it again [in April]. This will be my second try (only have one more chance after this). I felt like I probably came close last time but [like you said]: who can tell with that diagnostic?


----------

